# Dale Davis to Mavs



## BK (Sep 15, 2002)

I am actually a bulls fan but am also interested in the mavs and the blazers

after failing to sign olowokandi (at least as of yet) who could have given the mavs a solid inside presence, could the mavs try to get dale davis to man the middle, particularly on defense?

I am not sure about the contract details but i think the mavs would have to offer something crazy to get him out of portland because they sure wouldn't want to make a competitor for a high playoff birth make even stronger. 

but what about something like that:

mavs offer:
nick van exell, michael finley, shawn bradley, 2003 1st rd pick (or 2004 pick since i think you can't trade away two consecutive 1st rounders and the mavs i think traded their 2002 pick in the lafrentz deal ...)

mavs get:
stoudemire, davis, and filler (maybe andersen, or wells or something like that)???

the blazers would like to get rid of stoudemire who wants out of portland but because of his bad contract nobody wants or can afford him - the mavs could ...

the blazers get a decent backup for sabonis and a true successor for pippen ... the mavs want to win now and would get the perfect man in davis - he rebounds, plays tough defense, doesn't need a ton of shots, and is quiet. 

the line ups:
nash, stoudemire, johnson
filler from POR, griffin, ...
nowitzki, najera, ...
davis, jones, ...
lafrentz, eschmeyer, ...

van exel, ...
finley
pippen
wallace
sabonis

I think this would be good for both teams ... what do you guys think?


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

I just don't see why the Mavs would do this. Their lineup is perfectly fine the way it is. Why would they need Dale Davis that bad? They signed Popeye Jones for inside defense. 

I also think there is no way the Mavs trade All-Star Michael Finley.

The only trade I can see the Mavs doing, is trading Van Exel to the Knicks for Spreewell.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Maybe if the Portland filler was a resigned Bonzi!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

This is a horrible deal from the Mavs perspective. Besides P. Jones is going to take awy some of those rebound/defense woes.Good signing on Cubans part.


----------

